
Building a Time Capsule – Guidelines for Preserving Materials [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.mnhs.org/preserve/conservation/reports/timecapsule.pdf
======
oftenwrong
[http://carlos.bueno.org/2010/09/paper-
internet.html](http://carlos.bueno.org/2010/09/paper-internet.html)

------
ggm
How do victorian items-in-glass with wax seal stack up?

